# Can Monson Crack The Top Ten



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well my shameless Monson love knows no boudaries so here is an articel I really enjoyed reading.



> Can Monson Crack the Top Ten?
> March 24th, 2009 by Joshua Stein
> 
> No one has really talked about Jeff Monson’s fighting career since his legal issues cropped up earlier this year, but after his performance on Roy Jones Jr.’s hybrid “March Badness” card, it seems like somebody should.
> ...


http://mmaopinion.com/2009/03/24/can-monson-crack-the-top-ten/



Personally I think a big win over somebody like Overeem would catapult Monson into the top ten while it would take a couple wins over guys like Rothwell I really think Monson has what it takes as long as its the Monson that showed up when he fought a very tough competitive fight against Barnett and not the obviously distracted Monson that fought Big Country.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Monson's a very tough case. It's not that he's inconsistent, I just never know how he's going to look in a fight. And if we base it on his last fight, I don't see him going anywhere. But also as you mentioned if he shows up like he did against dome people like Barnett, he might just be able to make an impact on the top contenders.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Monson cannot crack the top 10 without beating someone who is in it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Monson is weird in that some people you dont expect to give him any problem seem to, his striking is solid his submission game is obviously top notch his biggest problem IMO is his take downs and his failure to properly use strikes to set them up, he just does the same old overhand right shoot combo.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Monson is one of those guys that I think will show moments where he could really make a break for himself, and also moments where he will look like he'll never really compete and beat the top contenders...he hasn't shown much finishing power recently.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Personally I think a big win over somebody like Overeem would catapult Monson into the top ten while it would take a couple wins over guys like Rothwell I really think Monson has what it takes as long as its the Monson that showed up when he fought a very tough competitive fight against Barnett and not the obviously distracted Monson that fought Big Country.


Yeah, I agree with you on this, for the most part.

I don't think it was so much that he was distracted against Big Country, but more that he wasn't expecting Roy to have a decent submission game. Roy's a solid fighter. Not a great fighter, but he did look great on the mat against Arlovski.

I agree that a win over Overeem tosses Jeff into the top ten pretty easily. Overeem is a warrior, and would be a high quality win for Jeff. I also think that, matchup wise, Jeff can beat Overeem pretty easily.

For those who don't know, Jeff's next fight will be headlining against 6-0 Chase Gormley in Aruba. The fight is set for June.

It's actually the top of a card that looks pretty good to me. I'm excited by the prospect of the lightheavyweight tournament, and all of the fighters look pretty good.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Monson is weird in that some people you dont expect to give him any problem seem to, his striking is solid his submission game is obviously top notch his biggest problem IMO is his take downs and his failure to properly use strikes to set them up, he just does the same old overhand right shoot combo.


Agreed. 

I think Monson's biggest problem is his size. He's a massive guy, but he's short in reach. So his ability to get inside larger opponents is limited. 

Once he does get in, he's often gassed from the effort [ala Timmy]. 

I don't think he could consistently beat any Top 10 candidate. Without that analysis, he has to beat one of them.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I always liked Monson and really hope he makes it back to the UFC, I thought I remembered him doing and interview when he said he had one more fight for WVR and he was in talks of returning to the UFC following that. I just wonder whats happening with that since it got thrown in disaray when he had to surrender his passport with all his legal mess.

As far as saying Monson cant beat any top ten HW I find that hard to believe considering he matched up pretty evenly with Barnett, personally I think he could take a guy like Kongo down and finish him with ease, I also think Monson could defend anything Werdum brought to the table and out strike him standing on route to a decision or possibly even finish him standing (he dropped Barnett).


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I dont get all the Monson love, I neva have. He clearly lost to Nelson and has lost alot of fights lately. Granted to tough guys, but he still lost. I honestly dont see anyway he could be in the top 10.


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

Its not always a smart idea to hold somebodys size against them but in Monsons case if think its justified because he struggles taking some of the bigger guys down, although it was more of an extreme case in Tim Sylvia. I always thought that if Monson moved down a weight class he would fare much better but you never know he might still be abit too small for lhw and still struggle with taking down fighters. But i dont think Monson will ever crack the top ten in the HW division. Although i know with the amount of muscle Monson has it wont be plain sailing to get down i think it would level the playing field a little.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You guys who say Monson wil never crack the top ten do realize it hasnt been that long since Monson was considered a top 10 HW, even after the Sylvia fight Monson was a top 10 HW, it wasnt till his career took a bit of a dive after he requested his UFC release (he was originally slated to fight Fedor in Bodog in the fight Lindland got) that he fell off the list when he lost to Pedro Rizzo.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Yeah. I think that, in reality, if he didn't have the loss to Rizzo, he probably would be a top ten heavyweight. I mean, the guy would, at that point, be 28-7, with his only two recent losses coming in competitive, decision losses to top ten heavyweights.

Certainly, I'd rank him above Carwin or Werdum (much as I like those guys) purely on the basis that I think Monson's competition has been better.

So the question is, what does he need to do to prove that the Rizzo loss was just a fluke? The answer is, beat someone better than Pedro Rizzo.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

monson should ease up on the juice and try the competition at 205. As the Sylvia fight showed, he is going to have real problems with the bigger guys at HW, and that is the way the division is going now. Bigger guys aren't just big anymore, they have real skills and strength and conditioning.

He didn't look very good against Nelson either, I think personally that decision could have gone either way.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Monson is a guy who if he hadnt bulked up would have made a great LHW, I doubt he could drop back down at this stage conisdering he has alot of muscle mass on him, I think a bit of a napoleon complex probably led him to HW.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

A win over Overeem would get lots of people's attention but I personally can't imagine that happening after watching that train wreck against Nelson. I think he should drop to LHW for sure, he looked painfully slow against Nelson. Even if he stays at HW, for the love of god man ease up on the weights. It won't kill you to lose 10 or 20 lbs of that muscle to gain some quickness.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think Monson is a guy who if he hadnt bulked up would have made a great LHW, I doubt he could drop back down at this stage conisdering he has alot of muscle mass on him, I think a bit of a napoleon complex probably led him to HW.


I honestly think he could cut his cycles in half and make 205 while retaining a lot of his strength. I definitely agree he has a little small man complex going on.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Fedor
Cro Cop
Lesnar 
Arlovski
Barnett 
Big Nog 
Overeem
Sylvia
Mir
Kongo
Emelianenko
Carwin
Gonzaga
Werdum
Kharitonov 


i really dont see him getting into the top 15, hes on a good streak but really he hasnt beat anyone important 

an i dont know if he can cut 40lbs
thats alot of weight


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> Fedor
> Cro Cop
> Lesnar
> Arlovski
> ...


Stop juicing, that takes a lot of the bloat off.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How can you not put him above the current Cro Cop? Monson would leave Mirko tied in a knot on the mat.


----------



## hairgel62 (Feb 5, 2007)

Monson would crush CroCop or Big Nog. He is stronger than most any other heavyweight except Lesnar and such, but he belongs as a heavyweight. Just as a lanky heavyweight makes a good striker, a short heavyweight makes a good grappler. Styles make fights and short guys are needed in any weight class, as they are almost always better wrestlers/grapplers. Sherk, Palhares, Monson, hell not a grappler but manhoef could beat the shit out of half of the heavyweights out there without packing on any weight. And short man complex? The guy is 5'8 or 5'9 as am I, thats not exactly that short....in fact its ideal for a wrestler.


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

hairgel62 said:


> Monson would crush CroCop or Big Nog. He is stronger than most any other heavyweight except Lesnar and such, but he belongs as a heavyweight. Just as a lanky heavyweight makes a good striker, a short heavyweight makes a good grappler. Styles make fights and short guys are needed in any weight class, as they are almost always better wrestlers/grapplers. Sherk, Palhares, Monson, hell not a grappler but manhoef could beat the shit out of half of the heavyweights out there without packing on any weight. And short man complex? The guy is 5'8 or 5'9 as am I, thats not exactly that short....in fact its ideal for a wrestler.


Yeah ideal for a wrestler at a lower weight class he weighs roughly about 247 lbs which isn't maxing out the heavyweight weight class but its up there and is 5 ft 9. A 5 ft 9 guy is always going to struggle with wrestling guys at heavyweight as they have larger frames and legs so can easily sprawl out of his reach like Tim did. I am 5 ft 8 but i wouldn't consider fighting any higher than middleweight i guess its just common sense really. As for Sherk hes what 2 inches or so smaller than Monson and hes a lightweight so yeah he is making sense of not being in weight classes that have taller fighters than you in them. I am not denying Jeff has got skills but he cant really utilize them in HW as well as he could in another weight class.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Seems like Monson will have a quick turn around facing Sergey Kharitonov at Dream 8 in a couple weeks, seems like this is a fight that could really put him back on the map.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a feeling Kharitonov is gonna take this one. Jeff doesn't have any chance except a long, ground out decision.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think your really underestimating Monson HexRei, he did drop Barnett which I was really impressed by so he obviously hits harder than he is often given credit for, his submission game is obviously solid to, if he gets on top of Kharitonov I think he could very well finish him.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm suprised to hear you guys say that Monson could beat Overeem easily. I think Overeem would use his reach stand back and pick Monson apart. I like Jeff but he has looked bad lately, I really dont think he won the big country fight anyways


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

If he beats Sergi in this upcoming fight he'll be well on his way.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well with Monson picking up the win over Kharitonov an not only winning but managing to submit Kharitonov in the first round, does this put Monson back in the top 10?
I mean the guys that can be argued at the tail end havent been that impressive
guys like Tim Sylvia (a losing record in his last 5, back to back losses), Randy Couture (one loss and no wins in two years), Werdum(3-3, in his last 6) Cheick Kongo?(who has he beat),

Monson is on a 6 fight win streak that includes wins over Kharitonov, Roy Nelson and Ricco Rodriguez all of which may not be top 10 guys but all are also very solid tests for any fighter. 

Personally I think Monson should have finally broken into the top ten this time and personally would probably rank him 8th or 9th right now.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Personally I think Monson should have finally broken into the top ten this time and personally would probably rank him 8th or 9th right now.


I'm right there with you, especially on Randy. I still think that Sylvia can be a top ten guy if he fights soon and wins, but Randy and Kongo and Werdum are questionable, at best, as much as I like them all as fighters.

Monson gets a lot of flack for not looking that good against Nelson, but I think people forget that Nelson's a really tough fighter. I mean, Roy almost finished Arlovski. He's a warrior. Monson may not have looked his best, but he still beat a very tough opponent.

Jeff's a top ten guy in my mind now. He'll fight in Aruba, and probably win easily, and then hopefully he'll fight one of the other guys who are on the brink of the top ten, or at least have some international credibility.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I honestly didn't think that he'd get past Sergi. He def should be top 10. Even with the Nelson performance he still won.

"The Snowman" needs his respect.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

alot of people probably dont realize that he fought in Ireland between the Nelson and Kharitonov fights, I mean fighting 3 guys in three countries in three weeks and winning against guys like Nelson and Kharitonov is very impressive.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I gotta admit I was wrong about Monson Even though I feel and everyone should feel he lost to Nelson, he ha sbeen on a bit of a roll. Beating Sergei is cool, but Sergei hasnt been the same fighter for a few years.

I think if Monson went to the UFC and faught one of there solid HW's he would lose. Cain, Lesnar, Couture, Gonzaga, Nog, Carwin, would all beat him up pretty good. THen you got guys like AA, Sylvia, Overeem, that I would still rank ahead of him. 

If faught a top ten fighter like Overeem or Arlovksi and won, Id say he is top ten. But every big fight he has, he loses. Thats not top ten in my book.


----------



## FedorsFan (Jul 19, 2008)

Imho, he can't: if we were speaking of late 90's he would definitely belong in the top 10. These days, however, the division is way too stacked for someone of his skill level to get in the top 10. He also has this habit of gasing quickly.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Jdun the same could be said of Werdum and Gonnzaga but oddly both have had a much easier time gaining wide stream acceptance on people top ten lists. Monsons a beast and could very well give Overeem or Arlovski a very tough fight, win or lose I dont think anyone on your list would walk through the Snowman with his toughtest test IMO being Lesnar who is bigger stronger and has enough wrestling to keep Monson from gaining top control. Josh Barnett really struggled with Monson which also leads me to believe a guy like Couture or Velasquez definatly woulnt walk through him.




FedorsFan said:


> Imho, he can't: if we were speaking of late 90's he would definitely belong in the top 10. These days, however, the division is way too stacked for someone of his skill level to get in the top 10. He also has this habit of gasing quickly.


What? His skill level? dude is a BJJ black belt, an ADCC champion, and one of the most highly decorated submission grapplers in the HW division, he also has solid stand up and despite popular belief some serious power. I dont know how anyone can question Monson's skills, personally I think the only reason Monson has never been a champ is his height (or lack there of). Monsons cardio is also highly underated, the guy always looks tired but never slows down or seems fights like he is dead on his feet (Shogun/Coleman)it also has to be remembered that Monson likes to grapple which takes a substantial amount of energy especially when trying to grapple with a guy the size of Nelson or Barnett.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Monson is making a hell of a case for himself here. I'd love to see him in the UFC or possibly competing in the next Affliction event.


----------



## hairgel62 (Feb 5, 2007)

see but i feel his height HELPS him in the grappling department, but harms him slightly in the striking department. Also, i doubt he'd be as good of a wrestler if he were taller? in fact, he would not be as strong if he were taller. you cant say that his height is the reason he is held back. hell, his height may have been teh reason that he is able to compete at such a high level in the first place! its part of his style and aids his fighting style. (which as of late has been pretty damn impressive)

Also, somebody cited Overeem as being more capable of being in the top 10. Overeem has fought lesser or equal competition to Monson as of late, and got knocked out by the guy monson N/S choked. Basicly, i think Jeff's height just hurts his offensive striking, not his defensive striking, as hes only been KO'd from standing punches once or twice. Overeem is 6'5 and cant say the same. Monson is a spark plug and wouldnt be that way if he were a taller, different style fighter. IN fact his record would probably be worse than 30-8 (pretty damn good) if he were a lankier guy.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

gotta give the man mad props for three wins in three weeks, thats effin crazy!


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

It might just be me but I have always fancied seeing monson fight fedor as I think it would be an interesting fight fedor would win but I think monson would do well. One of the reasons for this is fedor isn't especially a tall heavyweight and I think this would make the fight easier for monson to get into. Also i still stand by he should move down a weight class as it would make fights easier for him but this probably has put monson up there on the bottom end of the top ten maybe 9 or 10th in my view.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Tim Sylvia schooled him on the ground and his striking blows. Overeem would kill him.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The more I watch him, the more I think that he would do well against guys his size/build. But he seems to have zero-reach to him, I think if you put him against even Shane Carwin it wouldn't work out well for Monson.


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

HOw the hell does he pass the drug test???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

probably the same way brock does


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> Tim Sylvia schooled him on the ground and his striking blows. Overeem would kill him.


You obviously have only watched one or two of his fights and base your opinion on that, go watch his fight against Barnett, his striking looks solid and he drops Barnett with a big right in the first round of that fight, the reason he looked bad in the Sylvia fight was the insane height an reach diffrence between the two. Im sure your right though Overeem would kill him just like Kharitonov was supposed to :confused05:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> You obviously have only watched one or two of his fights and base your opinion on that, go watch his fight against Barnett, his striking looks solid and he drops Barnett with a big right in the first round of that fight, the reason he looked bad in the Sylvia fight was the insane height an reach diffrence between the two. Im sure your right though Overeem would kill him just like Kharitonov was supposed to :confused05:


I haven't seen the Kharitonov or Barnett fights yet but I have seen I guess around 5 other fights of his and his striking has always looked awful. Overeem has ridiculous power ever since he became a roid monster Monson would get crushed with the quickness. He also has what 7-8 inches of height on him that shot isn't connecting.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What exactly has Overeem done lately in MMA that makes everyone think he is such a monster? He knocked out Badr Hari in a K-1 match (Hari isnt known for a solid chin) thats it, in the last 2 years in MMA he has manhandled the shell of what used to be Cro Cop, beat a kick boxer by submission (Hunt) and Paul Buentello who is well passed being a top guy, honestly I dont get why everyone hangs from Overeem like he is suddenly an unstoppable monster when he isnt facing anything resembling top level MMA guys and infact Monson has been fighting a much higher level of competition. K-1 sucess does not equal MMA sucess.


----------



## cowboyjunkies (Mar 4, 2008)

I think Monson can go far. He's not very exciting but he's so freakishly strong with a good grappling base that he can give anyone a run for their money.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

boy was a wrong:dunno:
i cant wait to see that fight on friday


----------



## newfish (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm mixed about Monson. First, I thought he lost the March Badness fight. Generally, he seems like a tough nut, but his physique makes it hard for him to deal with the more long-limbed heavyweights. Apparently his strength is just about unmatched, by I'd like to see him against Valasquez or Carwin for now, which in my mind makes a whole lot of sense for everyone involved. 

I do think he's a top ten heavyweight, though far from top ten fighter. Couple more fights, we'll see.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

They need to get Monson over to Strikeforce.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

J.P. said:


> They need to get Monson over to Strikeforce.


I'm with you. I think that Monson could make for some pretty exciting fights with some of the Strikeforce heavyweights.

I'd like to see Monson vs. Werdum, as a fan of the grappling. I'd like to see Monson vs. Overeem, which has been discussed in this forum already.

I'd even like to see Jeff fight some of the smaller circuit guys if Strikeforce wants to build him up a little bit. I know that Strikeforce is picking up Big Lavar Johnson, and that might be a fun fight.

Jeff makes for crazy matchups, because he's such a short, stocky guy. Strikeforce would make for some fun stuff.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

IronMan said:


> I'm with you. I think that Monson could make for some pretty exciting fights with some of the Strikeforce heavyweights.
> 
> I'd like to see Monson vs. Werdum, as a fan of the grappling. I'd like to see Monson vs. Overeem, which has been discussed in this forum already.
> 
> ...


I like the Werdum matchup. Me and Toxic were discussing it. Right now the HW div over there is barley begining to build and Jeff would be an excellent addition.

Hell even watching him fight Brett Rogers would be fun.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

J.P. said:


> I like the Werdum matchup. Me and Toxic were discussing it. Right now the HW div over there is barley begining to build and Jeff would be an excellent addition.
> 
> Hell even watching him fight Brett Rogers would be fun.


I know what you mean, but I want to see Brett brawl. I actually really want to see Lavar Johnson vs. Brett Rogers.

Frankly, I think that Rogers had a big step up in Abongo (though nobody seems to agree with me), and he looked good, point deduction or not. I just want Rogers to be ready before he steps in with the big guys. There's a part of me that really thinks he has the potential to be a top ten heavyweight, that he just needs a little more maturity, and I don't want him to suffer a career crippling win against a vet like Monson.

That said, I agree it'd be a cool fight.

Still, I lean towards Monson vs. Werdum. I think that Jeff would take it (his standup is a lot better, in my opinion, and I think he'd score more points on the ground), but Fabricio is a guy who presents a lot of problems for Jeff, especially if he doesn't show up mentally, so I'd be very interested to see how it turned out.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I know that Strikeforce acquired 42 contracts however they never disclosed a full list of who they got. PE had a couple of good HWs in Poai Suganuma and Jarad Hammen that would add to this mix beautifully for up and coming HWs.

A brawl between Rogers and either of those two would be interesting to say the least. I'm thinking we will more than likley see Rogers and Buentello in the next year. Which isn't all together a boring fight IMO.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

J.P. said:


> I like the Werdum matchup. Me and Toxic were discussing it. Right now the HW div over there is barley begining to build and Jeff would be an excellent addition.
> 
> Hell even watching him fight Brett Rogers would be fun.


I'm not sold on Rogers until I see something on the ground from him. I'd be amazed if Monson didn't sub Rogers in the first round. Rogers vs. Buentello is about right for the stage Rogers is at. It would be a good test for him standing to see if he is for real and he wouldn't have to worry about ground game too much.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

J.P. said:


> I know that Strikeforce acquired 42 contracts however they never disclosed a full list of who they got. PE had a couple of good HWs in Poai Suganuma and Jarad Hammen that would add to this mix beautifully for up and coming HWs.
> 
> A brawl between Rogers and either of those two would be interesting to say the least. I'm thinking we will more than likley see Rogers and Buentello in the next year. Which isn't all together a boring fight IMO.


Suganuma's on a bit of a losing streak, so its hard for him to lend much credibility. Still, I see what your saying.

The definitely should make use of those contracts.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Drogo said:


> I'm not sold on Rogers until I see something on the ground from him. I'd be amazed if Monson didn't sub Rogers in the first round. Rogers vs. Buentello is about right for the stage Rogers is at. It would be a good test for him standing to see if he is for real and he wouldn't have to worry about ground game too much.


Rogers/Buentello would be fun,


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Suganuma's on a bit of a losing streak, so its hard for him to lend much credibility. Still, I see what your saying.
> 
> The definitely should make use of those contracts.


Wow, I didn't know that Suganuma had fought outside of P.E. I thought that he was tied up as well in regards to his contract. He needs a win soon. He looked promising in his ShoXC outings. Even with his (At that time)single loss to Hammen he showed potential to be a bruiser.


Hopefully he can get back on track.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

J.P. said:


> Wow, I didn't know that Suganuma had fought outside of P.E. I thought that he was tied up as well in regards to his contract. He needs a win soon. He looked promising in his ShoXC outings. Even with his (At that time)single loss to Hammen he showed potential to be a bruiser.
> 
> 
> Hopefully he can get back on track.


Yeah, he's a solid fighter. I'd like to see him succeed. I just think he's got to worry about himself before he starts thinking about an opponent like Brett Rogers.


----------



## List (May 1, 2009)

A good question to ask about Monson is: What would have happened to Monson if he hadn't left the UFC?

I feel he is a decently well-rounded fighter, but I haven't seen him striking lately, granted he is a massive guy and has a short reach so monst people he fights is proably alot taller than him. He does like to grapple and he is good at it, but I'd like to see him strike more, meaning he needs a little bit better cardio(even though its already quite good) and get quicker with his striking. Even though he has a short reach, if he became a lot faster in his strikes and movement he could definitely get inside the taller guys, even making it a bit easier to take them down.

As for him breaking into the top 10...I don't really see it happening any time soon, but it may happen.


----------

